

Weekend project: compute a 68 gigapixels fractal image - laprise
http://www.martinlaprise.info/2010/03/27/compute-a-68-gigapixels-fractal-images/

======
charliesome
It's really not that impressive. The zoom doesn't go down very far - you'd be
better off just loading up a Mandelbrot program and viewing it yourself. If
you're on a reasonably decent machine (mine hails from December 2007), you can
zoom much further than this before running into long calculation times.

------
harshpotatoes
Visiting this site causes my browser to immediately crash and close itself.

~~~
charliesome
chrome handles it like a champ

------
habitue
Ugh silverlight...

------
callmeed
Couldn't view this on my iPad

~~~
elblanco
I don't understand your downvotes. That's correct, the iPad offers a nice
window into the internets, but it's a small window that only lets you see
certain things. Large swaths of the internet are inaccessible to the iPads of
the world. No longer to site authors have to check user-agents to restrict
Apple users from seeing the site, all they have to do is put in a bit of
flash.

